# Seeking advice on best way to sell HR10



## njmurvin (Apr 17, 2003)

I have an HR10-250 that I purchased from Costco last Feb for $549. I only used it for a couple of months and have since decommissioned it in favor of an HR20. Given Costco's liberal return policy, I intended to simply return the unit for a refund. However, my original receipt has disappeared and is nowhere to be found. I was able to get a duplicate from the store (a simple computer printout). But, I was informed that I probably wouldn't be able to get the full amount paid - maximum would be the lowest amount they have sold it for. I don't yet know what that amount is - but think it's somewhere in the $200-$300 range.

Should I fight with them or simply put this up on Ebay? There seems to be quite a few of these out there. Is anyone really buying these from Ebay sellers?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Yes. Sell it on eBay.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not sure how you expect Costco to accept a return after almost a year. There aren't too many retailers, if any, that would accept returns after such a long period. I'd forget about even trying at this stage.

Take litzdog911's advice and sell the HDTivo on ebay. You should get at least $400 for it at today's prices, and possibly more.


----------



## Mr Pieces (Mar 26, 2001)

Costco should take it bake with no problem and the price will probably be over $400.00. I don't remember these ever going below $400 at any retail store before rebate/etc. Buy it now on ebay for $400 and it should sell in 24-48 hours. Your choice.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

mr.unnatural said:


> I'm not sure how you expect Costco to accept a return after almost a year. There aren't too many retailers, if any, that would accept returns after such a long period. I'd forget about even trying at this stage.
> 
> Take litzdog911's advice and sell the HDTivo on ebay. You should get at least $400 for it at today's prices, and possibly more.


My understanding is that Costco is extremely liberal, and I've heard they'll take back just about anything no matter how long it's been.


----------



## thepackfan (May 21, 2003)

Thats one reason I buy from Costco. However, personally I would sell it on ebay. If I buy something and it performs as expected I wouldn't return it because I no longer need it. I have returned tv's after a couple years because they stopped working(don't buy RCA). I would not return my set just because I want to get somrthing different after that long of time. I know this is a personal choice and financially its the wrong move,but,...


----------



## david950 (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a "Zippered" HR10 that I was thinking of selling on eBay, but I'm wondering if I should restore it to "stock" before doing so? Trouble is, I didn't back it up...


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

Just sell it as is and let people know it has Caller ID and permanent 30 second skip. You might even get more for it.


----------



## elbodude (Feb 15, 2005)

njmurvin said:


> I have an HR10-250 that I purchased from Costco last Feb for $549. I only used it for a couple of months and have since decommissioned it in favor of an HR20. Given Costco's liberal return policy, I intended to simply return the unit for a refund. However, my original receipt has disappeared and is nowhere to be found. I was able to get a duplicate from the store (a simple computer printout). But, I was informed that I probably wouldn't be able to get the full amount paid - maximum would be the lowest amount they have sold it for. I don't yet know what that amount is - but think it's somewhere in the $200-$300 range.
> 
> Should I fight with them or simply put this up on Ebay? There seems to be quite a few of these out there. Is anyone really buying these from Ebay sellers?


I sold mine on Amazon for $450.


----------



## njmurvin (Apr 17, 2003)

UPDATE!!!

Costco came through. They refunded the entire purchase price plus sales tax (total about $595). FWIW, I don't feel a bit of guilt about it. I buy a [email protected] of stuff from them every year and all major electronics purchases (that they carry) are bought from them just for this very reason - not to mention that I spread the word to others whenever I can (like now). 

Honestly, the HR10 was not TIVO's greatest achievement IMHO. That thing locked up, stuttered, blacked out and needed to be rebooted more times than you can shake a stick at. And, I still have another one. My HR20 has its warts. But, in all, I'm leaning toward liking it more than the HR10 in many ways. The most reliable box in the house is my old Hughes GCEBOT. That thing just keeps on truckin'.


----------



## jhillestad (Jul 13, 2004)

I love it when people justify their ' fraud ' on big companies by saying well I buy a lot there anyway...... pretty funny.

Do you allow your customers to do this at the place you work ? -- of course not....

Sorta like if I slip and fall in my own house its an accident but if I slip and fall at costco its pure negligence ..... 

people are funny.


----------



## aringhof (Feb 15, 2007)

dont return it to Costco... suck it up like most of us and put it in your garage with the other 3-4 tivo devices you no longer use... I think I could open up a Directv-Tivo store with all those receivers I no longer use.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

njmurvin said:


> Honestly, the HR10 was not TIVO's greatest achievement IMHO. That thing locked up, stuttered, blacked out and needed to be rebooted more times than you can shake a stick at.


Funny, you didn't mention all those problems you were having with your HR10 until you were trying to justify getting your money back from Costco. Lucky all those pesky problems 'popped up,' or they might not have given you that refund. 



njmurvin said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> I have an HR10-250 that I purchased from Costco last Feb for $549. I only used it for a couple of months and have since decommissioned it in favor of an HR20.


----------



## Jeproks (May 2, 2002)

jhillestad said:


> I love it when people justify their ' fraud ' on big companies by saying well I buy a lot there anyway...... pretty funny.
> 
> Do you allow your customers to do this at the place you work ? -- of course not....
> 
> ...


jhillestad: I want to apologize for my bad judgement and behavior on my inappropriate response. I know this that everybody is entitled to their own opinion but what I said was uncalled for.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Jeproks said:


> Your'e a dumbass!!! Are you a member of Costco? I think not since you are not even aware of their return policy. *Costco guarantee your satisfaction on every product we sell with a full refund.*


Ouch.

 Why resort to personal attacks? :down:


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

Jeproks said:


> Your'e a dumbass!!! Are you a member of Costco? I think not since you are not even aware of their return policy. *Costco guarantee your satisfaction on every product we sell with a full refund.*


I am, and I seriously doubt their policy is put in place so someone can buy an item use it for a year and return it because something better has been released. Also if you are going to call someone names and question their intelligence, perhaps making sure your grammar is correct would be in order? Either way, your attack was most certainly not needed. :down:


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

If you check into AVS, you'll find a Costco thread related to flat panels. Costco has dropped its liberal return policy for electronic items because of widespread abuse. The changed policy applies only to purchases after the effective date of the policy, so that abuse can continue with units bought earlier.


----------



## durl (Dec 1, 2005)

aringhof said:


> dont return it to Costco... suck it up like most of us and put it in your garage with the other 3-4 tivo devices you no longer use... I think I could open up a Directv-Tivo store with all those receivers I no longer use.


I'm holding out for a way to combine a few electronics that I no longer use into a super-cool device. As of now I have:

2 PCs (Pentium I)
2 satellite receivers
1 Handspring Visor
1 Bluetooth modem

I'm open to ideas.


----------



## njmurvin (Apr 17, 2003)

Geez! Ok, everyone drop their flamethrowers. I guess I really struck a nerve. 

First of all, I would hardly call returning a purchased item to a store, completely within their advertised return policy, fraud. I didn't steal it. I didn't lie about my reason to return it. I told them I was not satisfied with it, explained its errant behavior (which was acknowledged as not uncommon), and told them I had already replaced it. Their biggest concern was whether I had informed DTV to disconnect it before returning it.

If you are offended by what I did, there's not much I can do about that. You are entitled to your opinions. As another poster agreed, this is why I buy these items from Costco. If you buy things at Costco, are dissatisfied with them and choose not to return them, then that's your choice. 

I really posted this to let everyone know how Costco stepped up - not to start a flame war. I'm finished with this topic.


----------



## jhillestad (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Jeproks I am a member of Costco and Sam's and Bj's and I do not return items after I have used them for a year just because something else is out. That policy Costco had was so open to fraud that they have discontinued it because of people like you who just abuse something . Your probably the type of guy who puts his seat as far back as it will go on an airplane just because you can.... not considering what it does to the person behind you.... but you attitude is ... Well the seat goes back that far.... I dont care if the guy behind me cant breathe..... the airplane should have thought of that...... duhhhh.....

Maybe car makers can start the same policy too .... use the car for a year or so then say.... ya I'm not satisfied I'd like my money back.....

You are no doubt the type of huckster that goes to a restaurant and purposely eats half the meal then says there was something wrong to skirt the bill....

But you did not answer my question Jeproks ... do you allow returns of a product or service after 1 year of use at the place you work ?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm interested in buying a HR10-250


----------



## jhillestad (Jul 13, 2004)

For Jeproks :

http://www.amishrakefight.org/gfy/

Enjoy!


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 20, 2003)

Just watch who you sell it to... I sold one to someone on this board and they still have not sent me my money yet!


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

TimGoodwin said:


> Just watch who you sell it to... I sold one to someone on this board and they still have not sent me my money yet!


You shouldn't have shipped it until you received their paypal payment.


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

Going through Ebay, I sold one for $285 and the other for $207.50. The auctions closed 1 day apart. Looks like the value is falling rapidly


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

TimGoodwin said:


> Just watch who you sell it to... I sold one to someone on this board and they still have not sent me my money yet!


Hmmm...I think it only fair that his/her alias be posted for all to see!  Perhaps he/she can be shamed into paying up?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I am considering adding a second HR10-250, but I really don't want to get locked into yet another two year contract when I activate it. I will be very surprised if I am still with DirecTV in two years.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jhillestad said:


> I love it when people justify their ' fraud ' on big companies by saying well I buy a lot there anyway...... pretty funny.
> 
> Do you allow your customers to do this at the place you work ? -- of course not....
> 
> ...


it's not fraud if they accept it. He's not forging a reciept or something, he is simply using their policy THEY have in place.

I love it when people think that when someone uses the system (not cheats it) that's it's "fraud"


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> it's not fraud if they accept it. He's not forging a reciept or something, he is simply using their policy THEY have in place.
> 
> I love it when people think that when someone uses the system (not cheats it) that's it's "fraud"


Fraud, no. Perhaps 'abuse' is a better term...


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

Mr_Bester said:


> Going through Ebay, I sold one for $285 and the other for $207.50. The auctions closed 1 day apart. Looks like the value is falling rapidly


Not really... I just sold an SD-DVR80 for $150 and my HR10 is currently over $600.


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Not really... I just sold an SD-DVR80 for $150 and my HR10 is currently over $600.


I know, that's why I attempted the smiley thing, it just didn't work.... I just didn't get the right bidders, although, I am happy with the outcome..... I wasn't complaining.


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> I love it when people think that when someone uses the system (not cheats it) that's it's "fraud"


As I said earlier, the unlimited return policy is no longer in place for electronic items. It's now thirty (or maybe ninety days.. check over at AVS). Too much abuse by folks trading up after a year or two at no cost (or maybe a profit).


----------



## amory (Jan 24, 2002)

"fraud" is not the applicable term . . maybe "ethical behavior" is more appropriate.

Ask yourself this: If your best friend owned a small, independent store that sold tivos in your town, and sold you one a year ago, would you ask him to take it back and give you a full refund? Even if his return policy said you could do so? Would you look him in the eye and say, "Well, I got a year of use out of this, but since you have a generous return policy I am going to take advantage of you, and I want my money back."?

If you did, I suspect you wouldn't be best friends much longer. The fact that it's a large corporation shouldn't make it any different.


----------



## jhillestad (Jul 13, 2004)

The fraud comes from the fact the only reason you are returning the product is because there is another model. IF no HR20 existed you would have never returned the product. To return a product for the higher or newer model is not satisfaction but merely trading up using a ' loose ' and generous return policy. Now if he would have returned it because it did not work and bought dish network instead thats one thing..... but this was getting use of a product for 1 year getting a full refund then upgrading to the newer model ..... in turn Costco will return the device to dtv or tivo. So lets carry this policy to everything and see how long companies stay in business. Worst case Costco should have pro rated his use.... give me a break this policy is so abused that costco did away with it.... why ? because so many people were defrauding them with perfectly good returns because prices came down so they would return the unit they bought and buy the newer model . Do you think that was the intent of the return policy ?

Like I said before ... people are funny about stuff like this.

They want the cheapest price and the best service when they are shopping but when they are working they want to be paid the highest wage and great benefits except of course when they are buying things then it better be at a cut rate no profit margin deal.

I wish I could use stuff for a year or so then return it. computers , tv's , cars , woman. What a great concept in marketing !


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

"Guarantees your satisfaction" is not meant to be as you try to rationalize it. I have been a member of Costco for well over 15 years (actually it started out as Price Club). I also worked for Costco a long time ago and while they will take virtually anything back what you are referring to isn't the spirit of their guarantee. If it was so errant why didn't you return it after 30 or 60 or 90 or even 120 days? That was the reason they put a time limit for returns on computers.


Jeproks said:


> Your'e a dumbass!!! Are you a member of Costco? I think not since you are not even aware of their return policy. *Costco guarantee your satisfaction on every product we sell with a full refund.*


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Costco has NOT done away with their much abused return policy except on computers. Other then that, I fully agree with you.


jhillestad said:


> The fraud comes from the fact the only reason you are returning the product is because there is another model. IF no HR20 existed you would have never returned the product. To return a product for the higher or newer model is not satisfaction but merely trading up using a ' loose ' and generous return policy. Now if he would have returned it because it did not work and bought dish network instead thats one thing..... but this was getting use of a product for 1 year getting a full refund then upgrading to the newer model ..... in turn Costco will return the device to dtv or tivo. So lets carry this policy to everything and see how long companies stay in business. Worst case Costco should have pro rated his use.... give me a break this policy is so abused that costco did away with it.... why ? because so many people were defrauding them with perfectly good returns because prices came down so they would return the unit they bought and buy the newer model . Do you think that was the intent of the return policy ?
> 
> Like I said before ... people are funny about stuff like this.
> 
> ...


----------



## denary (Sep 30, 2002)

MisterEd said:


> Costco has NOT done away with their much abused return policy except on computers. Other then that, I fully agree with you.


Read this and weep....

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/305240_costco27.html?source=rss


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Wowza .... I'd better run out today and borrow, I mean rent, no, buy a few 60" PDP's from them!  90 days is more then reasonable and is 90 more then most stores allow for refunds of box items.


denary said:


> Read this and weep....
> 
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/305240_costco27.html?source=rss


----------



## jhillestad (Jul 13, 2004)

denary said:


> Read this and weep....
> 
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/305240_costco27.html?source=rss


I like in the article how they refer to these people as jerks and are stealing who practice their abusive returns.... but many people in this forum would say they did nothing wrong.... funny!

Give people an inch and they'll take the whole mile. I'm sure business schools will study this " costco model " for years to come about the human nature of a liberal return policy.

Gotto go get a generator for the storm... then once the storm passes go return it....


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

TimGoodwin said:


> Kevin Behrndt!!!
> 
> Over a month and still no money. Yeah, I know I'm a fool for trusting him but never thought he would be so dishonest.


what's the member name??


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

I don't think he even shows as a member anymore?


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 20, 2003)

Sir_winealot said:


> I don't think he even shows as a member anymore?


I wonder why?


----------

